
Alex Garland of ‘Ex Machina’ Talks About Artificial Intelligence - jonbaer
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/26/movies/alex-garland-of-ex-machina-talks-about-artificial-intelligence.html
======
antaviana
While the threat of an uncontrolled AI singularity seems to make a lot of
sense, the main reason that makes me think it might not ever occur is that
there has not been any sign of alien AI.

The Universe has been around for millions of years, which is plenty of time
for AI to develop somewhere else (probably multiple times) and in my opinion
one of the key features of intelligence is exploration, which means colonizing
pretty much everything.

The lack of alien AI signs makes me prone to think that AI is not achievable
or there is a plateau somewhere (energy-related? atom-size related?) of how
smart AI can really become.

